
Ask HN: Beta testers wanted for marketing automation software - tixocloud
http://orchestrahq.com
======
tixocloud
Hey fellow HN-ers,

For the past few months, we've been building a new marketing automation
platform for small businesses and we're close to finally releasing our first
version.

We would like to invite you to test it out and let us know what you think. We
love feedback and we're looking forward to hearing what you like, what you
don't like and any other ideas to improve it further.

Cheers

